# "Ultraviolet", replaces digital copy



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have not seen any discussion on this and I am curious about what others know and think about this.
Apparently you have to sign up and your entire family will have access to the copy of the movie. Im not clear if this copy will be stored somewhere else or on a device in your home but there is talk about a "Cloud" device? Im curious what others think?


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I am not a big digital copy user personally - but I do see value in this new idea since it restricts some of the crazy DRM that plagues windows based Digital Copy atm.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sony and Disney are not on board with this plan as of yet either and the roll out of this is with the movie The Green Lantern.


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

A Slingbox might be simpler and cheaper in the long run. You just provide access to others in your family.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

The main reason I don't just slingbox/stream it myself is I don't want to have to rip and encode every blu-ray in my collection - a cloud based solution that requires no work on my end is ideal.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

ISP limitations and being branded "yet another service" seem like fairly large obstacles they are going to have to overcome. I mean I understand that it supposed to be a media format, but most people are still going to see it as another service.


----------

